

Understanding the ISO 27001 Language - mrsalexandra
http://www.iso27001standard.com/blog/2015/04/20/understanding-iso-27001-language/

======
bediger4000
There's something really wrong with this article. It's almost as if some
native speaker of George Orwell's Newspeak learned english fluently enough to
write it.

Whoever wrote the article seems to have a strong belief in process or
procedure or even checklists as a way to produce correct results. Maybe if we
trained chickens to peck the checklist items with their beaks, we could finish
the procedure cheaper and faster! Yeah! That's the ticket!

